# My 2.5 beetle DIY so far



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

The spoiler is from Carid, looks good for an aftermarket


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*picture*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7669606476/in/photostream


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*another picture*

bear with me, still learning to post pics http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7669607698/in/photostream/


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*door edge guards from ebay*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7669605542/in/photostream/


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Use the IMG tags to post a picture. 

Get the URL from the right size picture on flickr which is http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7271/7669606476_e87f127ac3_c.jpg for the first photo and then put it between the tags like this









and you get this


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> Use the IMG tags to post a picture.
> 
> Get the URL from the right size picture on flickr which is http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7271/7669606476_e87f127ac3_c.jpg for the first photo and then put it between the tags like this
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the help,


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

What's the story on that two-tone Plymouth Breeze?


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

sethdude said:


> What's the story on that two-tone Plymouth Breeze?


 It's someones in the apartment complex, POS


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Any chance of a full car side shot? I can't quite see how it looks overall in your current pics. It def looks a bit different then the VW spoiler. How is it mounted? 

Tx, 
Mike


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> Any chance of a full car side shot? I can't quite see how it looks overall in your current pics. It def looks a bit different then the VW spoiler. How is it mounted?
> 
> Tx,
> Mike


 I will try and get a full car shot for you, still have problem uploading to the site, the spoiler is mounted just like the turbo is, there are 4 holes to drill to attach it, worst part is the panel on the hatch is a bitch to get back on, the trick is you put the 2 long spades in first, you would see what I am taking about when you remove it, then it goes on pretty easy. took awhile to figure that out. 

It wasn't that difficult, just follow the directions, and remember to seal the bolts with clear silicone so it won't leak, alot of people seem to miss that step on putting on spoilers. My body shop did, and I made them take it all back apart to do it right. 

I looks just like a turbo bug, the only difference is the paint, it is not black on the top.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Personally, I think the B12 needs a spoiler to break off the lines a bit... the rear end looks too bulging, too bulky without it. 

Side note - I would put touch-up paint on the holes first.... then silicone. Vibration will eventually work the silicone off to allow moisture to attack the raw metal and rust will follow.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*you are correct*

The directions also call out priming or painting the holes b4 installation


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*full side shot with spoiler*


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*New Stripes*

JUst added new Stripes and badge to my Beetle
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7867471460/in/set-72157630891866698/

Just right click on the ? mark to see pics


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice looks super!

Where did u get the Kufer badge? Thanks


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Babie said:


> Nice looks super!
> 
> Where did u get the Kufer badge? Thanks


I got it off ebay


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks good on the red! :thumbup:


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> Looks good on the red! :thumbup:


thanks


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> I got it off ebay


ok


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

love it
red is seriously an awesome color for that car 
and the black stripes add alot 

nice to see a fellow georgia beetle owner!


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Skimmy290 said:


> love it
> red is seriously an awesome color for that car
> and the black stripes add alot
> 
> nice to see a fellow georgia beetle owner!


thanks


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> JUst added new Stripes and badge to my Beetle
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7867471460/in/set-72157630891866698/
> 
> Just right click on the ? mark to see pics


Love the stripes. Red and black look great together. Also added black stripes to my Platinum Grey Metallic. This is what she looks like.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Love the stripes. Red and black look great together. Also added black stripes to my Platinum Grey Metallic. This is what she looks like.


Nice , looks great, I wanted to get the second skin rally stripes, but My cheap personality said "NO", so I got these off ebay for 40 bucks, and installed them myself, I think they came out pretty good for my first time


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Ive had mine on for a couple months now...


----------

